# Is USB cable 1.1 or 2.0?



## ohioesq (Feb 18, 2009)

I have an old USB cable that has E138922 Evernew style 2725 VW-1 80C 30v 1p/28AWG USB written on it...and I just got a multifunction scanner, etc. Is this a USB 1.1 or a 2.0 and will it make much difference when I go to scan?


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

If I had to guess (and it is just a guess) I would say it is 1.1. The only way to really find out is to plug it in and test it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, unless it's a long cable, it'll probably work for either speed. I've got ancient USB cables that I had long before USB 2.0, I've never had any issues with them with USB 2.0.


----------



## ohioesq (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply...but I guess I want to know if its 1.1. or 2.0 to see if it is going to make a significant difference in the speed of my scanning and faxing from my multifunction. I put it on and it works but I don't know how to test its speed...is there a way?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Isn't it the USB *port* that governs the transfer rate and not the cable?

Peace...


----------



## ohioesq (Feb 18, 2009)

Again, I don't know the answer to that tomdkat but I certainly suspect that its both that govern the rate so I'm back to my original question, what speed cable do I have here?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Everything you wanted to know about USB, but was afraid to ask:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB

It would appear the only difference in 1.0 & 2.0 is the max length of cable and when 3.0 comes around in 2010, that may change. In short a 1.0 cable will work with 2.0 depending on length, and if the truth be known, probably doesn't make a hill of beans in proper operation.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Based on this article, it seems connector type and length of cable run are the "issues" that relate to cables. In other words, a given cable won't have a particular "speed" associated with it. Of course, an older USB cable made when USB 1.1 was the current spec might not perform as well as a newer USB cable but I don't think that means the cable is running at a "slower speed" or anything.

How new are the USB devices you will be connecting with that cable? If your computer has a USB 2.0 port and the peripheral has a USB 2.0 port, the operating system should establish a USB 2.0 connection to that peripheral for you using that old cable.

Have you tried using the cable?

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wino said:


> Everything you wanted to know about USB, but was afraid to ask:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB
> 
> It would appear the only difference in 1.0 & 2.0 is the max length of cable and when 3.0 comes around in 2010, that may change. In short a 1.0 cable will work with 2.0 depending on length, and if the truth be known, probably doesn't make a hill of beans in proper operation.


Great minds.... 

Peace...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

tomdkat said:


> Great minds....
> 
> Peace...


 I'm not sure if I could determine a USB cable speed difference measured in nano seconds, other than..............ooooooooooooooooooh, that was fast!.


----------



## ohioesq (Feb 18, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooh, that was a good response....iiiiiiiiiiif, accurate since I understand that 2.0 is 40 times the speed of 1.0 Yes my cable works but would my scanning be that much faster if I used a definite 6ft 2.0 cable on my brand new multifunction hooked up to my older Dell computer. Thanks guys


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

In a word. No.


----------



## ohioesq (Feb 18, 2009)

syntactical ambiguities exist in my last post....I didn't mean that my scanning would be 40 times faster but I meant was to ask, would it be significantly faster. Does your reply still apply, Wino?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

ohioesq said:


> syntactical ambiguities exist in my last post....I didn't mean that my scanning would be 40 times faster but I meant was to ask, would it be significantly faster. Does your reply still apply, Wino?


Still applies. I have a couple of older scanners using USB 1.0 cables on 1.0 & 2.0 ports. The only time I can tell the difference in speed (and it has naught to do with the USB cable) is by changing the resolution at which I scan, say 200DP faster than 400 DP. All things being equal, you will not notice any speed differential between cable 1.0 or 2.0, or at least it is not perceptible to me. If I plug a 2.0 device into a 1.0 USB machine, I will get the warning that it would perform faster if the port were 2.0 (well, duh), and that's whether it has a 1.0 or a 2.0 cable. I also have a USB printer I sometimes swap around from 1.0 to 2.0 machines and I notice no major difference in print speed, albeit, it does seem to spool a mite slower, but I lay that to the computer processor rather than the USB cable.


----------



## ohioesq (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, based on that testimonial I am convinced I can use the old USB cable without any real difficulty. I appreciate your patience and help. Any thoughts on ATT-U-verse bundling of tv, computer and phone? I've just made the decision to go forward with it but don't know about the tv picture quality and their service and follow-up.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I have Time Warner Cable for internet and TV. Use Vonage for phone and with two lines (i for fax). However, I maintain my next door neighbors, IMac, Vista computers that are connected thru Uverse. She seems to be quite pleased with their service (she changed from satellite) re TV and Internet, but she too uses Vonage for phone as the ATT phone service is too expensive. I have also been impressed with ATT internet and router they suppy (2-Wire brand) which does an outstanding job thru out her house and outdoor deck. I could use it from my house also, as the signal is that good. ATT takes forever to install once they make the service call, which may take 4-6 weeks. Last November I had some friends that were going to bundle with them and ended up with Time Warner & Vonage as ATT wouldn't schedule an install for less than 6 weeks. Then it may take another 1-3 weeks to get it up and running (which happened with my neighbor).


----------

